# Post your deadly chili recipes here!



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

Inspired by an old favorite joke posted here: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=86601

Post your recipe for the hottest chili you make, and don't skimp on the details! I want to know what rots your gut (and possibly mine!).


----------



## sepia5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Great thread idea!

This chili can be made as hot or as mild as you want it. I typically make it pretty spicy by most's standards, but for me it's just right. My recipe may not be the "gut bomb" that some will post, but I reign in the heat just a bit b/c there is sweet component involved (in honor of my hometown Cincinnati-style chili). Here it goes:

In a skillet, brown 1 1/2 pounds of ground chuck with 1 large white onion, diced, and 2 cloves of garlic, minced. Season with salt and pepper to taste. Remove grease and move to a large pan. To this pan, add:

1 Green Pepper, diced
1 Red Pepper, diced
1-2 habanero peppers (I typically use 1), minced
1 46 oz. can of tomato juice
2 15.5 oz. cans of spicey chili beans
1 28 oz. can of chopped tomatoes
1 tablespoon of salt
2-3 tablespoons of chili powder
1 tablespoon of powdered cocoa
1 tablespoon of ground cinnamon
1/2 tablespoon ground cumin
Red Cayanne pepper and black pepper to taste

Bring to a slow boil, then reduce the heat to low and allow to simmer, covered, for at least two hours, stirring occassionally. Then let cool for at least half an hour. Serve with sliced serrano peppers, sour cream, shredded cheddar, and your favorite hot sauce (I also throw crumbled saltines into mine).


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Gypsy Chili:

5 lbs. London Broil, cubed
1/4 c. olive oil
1 head garlic, smashed
5 cns peeled tomatoes
3 green peppers
3 large vidalia onions
*secret ingredients.*

*No filling beans....*


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Gypsy Chili:
> 
> *secret ingredients.*


No fair!!!! :c


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

My Mom's Canadian Chili

1lb ground beef
1 diced onion
1 red, 1 orange pepper diced
3 stalks celery diced
2 cans tomato soup
1 can pork & beans
1 can red kidney beans
paprica, chili powder, salt, pepper, garlic salt

brown meat, combine in slow cooker for about 3-4 hrs


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> *secret ingredients*


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

1 large wendy's chili
teaspoon of dave's insanity sauce

This simple, yet effective combo, will utterly destroy your insides


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

2 cans chili beans
1 1/2 lb ground beef (brown with favorite chili seasoning..I like French's hot)
2 cans tomato
5 jalapenos 
1-2 habaneros (suit yourself)
hot chili powder
2 tsp of tabasco
1 onion
salt & pepper
top with shredded cheese and scoop of sour cream
enjoy!


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

carbonbased_al said:


> 1 large wendy's chili
> *teaspoon of dave's insanity sauce*
> 
> This simple, yet effective combo, will utterly destroy your insides


Round here that stuffs kinda weak  We got guys will drink a bottle of it for $50 just to show off.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> 1 large wendy's chili
> teaspoon of dave's insanity sauce
> 
> This simple, yet effective combo, will utterly destroy your insides


I can already hear my colon screaming!

ATL


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

I ain't gittin in ta this discussion, since by Texas standards, none of these are chili


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Texas chili = boring


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

CeeGar said:


> Texas chili = boring


If it ain't Texas chili, it ain't chili, pilgrim.:gn


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

cigar no baka said:


> If it ain't Texas chili, it ain't chili, pilgrim.:gn


:tpd:

Mess with the bull and you'll get the horns... I mean longhorns...


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

chili should have beans, everyone knows that. :ss


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Made a big pot of this for dinner tonight:

SPICY RED PORK and BEAN CHILI

1/2 LB sliced bacon
4 LB boneless pork shoulder (or, Boston Butt), cut into 1" cubes
Salt and pepper
2 tbs vegetable oil
1 lg white onion, chopped
1 - 2 fresh jalapenos, seeded and chopped
2 tbs minced garlic
2 tsp dried oregano
1/3 cup chili powder
1 tbs ground cumin
1/4 tsp cayenne
1 (14 oz) can beef broth
*1 cup brewed coffee*
1 cup water
1 (28 - 32 oz) can crushed tomatoes with puree
2 (19 oz) cans sm red beans, rinsed and drained

note: I used 2 cans of diced tomatoes w/chipolte, instead of the crushed tomatoes and jalapenos

Cook bacon in a 6 - 8 qt heavy pot over moderate heat until crisp.
Take out and set aside when done. leave about 2 tbs of the fat in pot. Pat the pork dry and add salt and pepper. Add 2 tbs of oil to pot and heat until hot, but not smoking. Brown the pork in small batches and set aside on plate.
Add onions and jalapenos and cook until soft. Add garlic, oregano, chili powder, cumin, and cayenne - cook 1 minute, while stirring. Return pork to pot with any juices on plate and add broth, coffee, water, and tomatoes.

Simmer chili, uncovered, stirring occasionally, until pork is very tender, about 2 hrs (more like 2-1/2). Stir in beans and bring to a simmer, stirring.

Crumble up the bacon and use as a topping. I spooned mine over tortilla chips.


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

Chernobyl Gold Sunspot Special

Homegrown Red Sevina Habanaros (A bunch) 
Homegrown jalapeños(A few less)
Chiplotes (enough for some smoky flavor)
Pork (leftover from a hogroast if possible)
stock
"special" chili powder
cumin
oregano
homemade seasonings
some other "stuff"

Simmer all afternoon! :dr

=============================================
Also works good for removing varnish and cleaning driveways!


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

Sounds good DRob!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I've always thought chili that was so hot you couldn't enjoy it is stupid. Gotta be able to taste the flavors and not worry about your silly mouth swelling. My award winning reciped is HOT, but not INSANE!


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

Yea, my Chernobyl Chili is a bit over the top. It has a great flavor, but the heat _really_ builds quick. The recipe was actually developed (and originally called) as a Smart A$s Chili. We hosted a couple of Chili cook-offs to raise money for the youth group, and there was always someone who said "I thought there would be some hot chili here, this stuff is for sissy's..." So, I made some that was HOT. Tastes good, but HOT!

I'll have to sort through a couple of my recipes later and post a more reasonable one.

Steve



boonedoggle said:


> I've always thought chili that was so hot you couldn't enjoy it is stupid. Gotta be able to taste the flavors and not worry about your silly mouth swelling. My award winning reciped is HOT, but not INSANE!


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

I would but then I would have to kill you all. Of course, I could just post the recipe, let you cook it and then die on your own.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I don't really have a recipe....just go by feel and change it up all the time. But if you can find them, get yourself some *purple coffee trinidad* peppers.....amazingly hot. Seriously, they are so hot I cannot cut them open when I toss them into the chili because only the heartiest souls would be able to eat the stuff. But toss them in whole and it makes the chili super hot (but edible) and the flavor is great.


----------



## jaysun23 (Jun 27, 2007)

Don't know how other people will like this, but the wife and I put a pot together every couple weeks through winter. I put the "hot" ingredients as a range. I like it very hot, those that don't can adjust accordingly 

(2) # Lean Ground Turkey (The wife's got me on a diet, use beef, pork, or a mixture if you like)
Olive Oil
(1-2) large onions diced
(1) green bell pepper diced
(1) Red bell pepper diced
(1) Yellow bell pepper diced
(3) Serrano Chiles finely diced or pureed (jalapeno's will work)
(4) cloves garlic or 1/2 tsp garlic powder (I run mine through a press, you can finely chop if you dont have a garlic press.)
(2) 15oz. cans crushed Tomato's
(1-2) 15oz. can Water
(1) 15oz. can spicy chili beans (I mash them up cause the wife doesn't like beans) 
(1) TBL Paprika
(2) TBL Cumin
(1/2) Cup Chili Powder
(1/2 - 1) tsp cayenne pepper
(1/4 -1/2) tsp red pepper flakes
(1/2) tsp black pepper
(1/2) tsp white pepper
(1) TBL brown sugar
(3) squares Hershey Milk chocolate (1/4 of a bar i think, it's 1 row of 3 squares)
(1/3) C Masa Harina Flour mixed with (1/2) C hot water

1. In large pot, heat about 1-2 TBL olive oil and saute onions, bell pepper, serannos, and garlic. Remove from pot

2. Add more oil & cook turkey until no longer pink, drain & add veggies back in. 

3. Add crushed tomato's, 1 can water, beans, paprika, cumin, chili powder, cayenne, red pepper flakes, black pepper, and white pepper. If chili is too thick at this point, add water to desired consistency.

4. Simmer for 30 mins.

5. add brown sugar & chocolate. Salt to taste.

6. Add Masa Harina mixture & let simmer an additional 30 mins. If too thick, add more water, if too thin, add another 1/3C masa harina mixed with 1/2 C water. Make sure you bring it back to boiling after adding the masa harina mixture because it doesn't begin to thicken until boiling. 

7. I serve topped with some Sharp Cheddar & Monterry Jack and big old dollop of sour cream.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't really have a recipe for anything other than baked goods. I cook with a little of this and a little of that. 

I always start with sirloin steak that I get from the butcher that is sliced about 3/8 of an inch think, then I cube it into 3/8 inch cubes. My chili has to have garlic, poblanos, habeneros, and jalepenos. I usually use black beans. Plenty of different powdered chilis and cumin.

That's about it. But I do serve it with a bunch of hot sauces for those who are interested in kicking it up a little.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

boonedoggle said:


> I've always thought chili that was so hot you couldn't enjoy it is stupid. Gotta be able to taste the flavors and not worry about your silly mouth swelling. My award winning reciped is HOT, but not INSANE!


:tpd:

I like Indian food as hot as can be, but not so with chili. Throwing a few fresh green chilis and raw onion right before serving could give that final heat without destroying the chili.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

hamburger
drained pinto beans
few cloves
few bay leaves
pinch cumin
couple small cans tomato paste 
couple normal cans tomato sauce
indian (from india) chili powder to taste 

My parents got this recipe from a truckstop in texas when they lived in Huntsville. Depending on the amount of chili powder this can be damn near inedible. When kept in the palatable range it is really delicious chili considering the simplicity of the recipe.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Another kind of Chili from Brazil/Portugal*

Another kind of Chili from Portugal/Brazil
Not exactly a classic chili, but this is something my grandmother made. It is akin to the Brazilian dish called "Feijoada", but not exactly the same. My grandmother was Portuguese but her family lived in Brazil, so something in the recipe must've been mutated a bit after it crossed the Atlantic....Anyway, here goes, and sorry for the lack of measurements. Its not an exact science with this dish, you kind of just eye it. Also, its hard not to make a ton of this stuff, but its great to freeze (as is the case w/ Chili). Oh yeah, some of the ingredients some people find weird or gross. Dont worry, once it all stews nobody will be able to tell whats what. So here goes:

You'll need:

-2 Yellow onions
-1 Head of garlic
-Sprigs of parsley
-Several large cans of black beans
-Extra virgin olive oil
-Paprika
-Salt and Fresh Ground Pepper
-Some kind of hot pepper flakes (NOT chili powder, more like the kind you find in a pizza shop)
-Bay Leaves

-Several beef short ribs
-1 cube of dried salted beef
-Several small pork chops, pork rib tips, or both
-handful of pigs ears
-1 or 2 pigs feet
-1 strip of smoked bacon (in a slab), or 1 package salt pork, or 1 slab pork belly
-1 Chorico (If Portuguese style chorico is not found, be sure to use the cured Spanish Chorizo NOT Raw Chorizo and not the Mexican version)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

1)Dice the onions, garlic, and parsley

2)In a VERY LARGE and deep stew pot, brown all the meat in a bit of olive oil and set aside the cooked meat on some paper towel to dry off some of the fat. Discard the fat in the pain, and save a couple tablespoons worth.

3)Drain off the large amount of excess fat at the bottom of the pan but be sure not to throw away the browned particles of along the bottom and sides of the pot.

4)Now, pour in some more olive oil along with a tablespoon or two of the drippings you saved earlier. Once hot, throw in the onions and garlic and sweat those out for a couple minutes.

5)Place the meat back into the pot and mix it around a bit in the onions and garlic. Pour in the cans of beans (dont drain the water) to cover all the meat. Add a teaspoon or two of Paprika, the chopped parsley, 2 or 3 Bay leaves, some of the dried chili flakes, salt, and fresh ground pepper. Mix it up a bit and add some water to make it soupy.

6)Reduce the heat to simmer, cover the pan leaving it open only a crack, and let it sit there for several hours. The longer the better. Just be sure to make sure the water doesn't get too low thus burining the bottom. Add more water if needed and keep boiling it down.

7)Serve with white rice. Brazilians eat it with a grain called "Farofa". Its good but might be difficult to find.


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Another kind of Chili from Brazil/Portugal*

Step #1 - Buy Can








Step #2 - Open Can
Step #3 - Heat Can
Step #4 - Eat Can


----------



## jaysun23 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Another kind of Chili from Brazil/Portugal*



BigFrankMD said:


> Step #1 - Buy Can
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 just like mom used to make


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

A picture of myself recieving the coveted award ribbon and a six pack of beer for my chili in a cook-off last year. 
(That would be me on the right)

The recipe is easy. 
Some meat and spices.
Cook till done.


----------



## Danh78 (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for the recipes, can't wait to try some of them. Especially the ones with coffee and chocolate. I'm still experimenting with mine...not the best but basic ingredients are:

ground beef
rib eye, cubed
onion
garlic
tomatoes
tomatoe paste
chili beans
chili powder
cayenne pepper
paprika
oregano
cumin
salt & pepper
water
beer

My notes for exact measurements are at home and I use a crock pot after browning meats and sauteeing onion. Will have to try adding bell peppers, jalepenos and subsituting coffee instead of beer.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

I made a killer pot of chili tonite. I cooked the hamburger on the grill, put some maple chips in tinfoil closed it up and threw on the grate near the flames. ya gotta smoke your meat !  really easy to make , but tastes out of this world!

I should add its not hot this way but full of flavor. you can make it hot though


2 lbs lean hamburger
28 oz can stewed tomatoes
2 15 oz cans kidney beans
2 15 oz cans chili beans
1 clove garlic (chopped fine)
1 medium onion (chopped)
1 green pepper (chopped)
1.5 cups fresh salsa or pico
3 tbs olive oil
salt
pepper
chili powder

make hamburger into patties, salt lightly , cook on grill until done. use smoker box. (salting helps the meat crumble easy)
put the 3 tbs olive oil in large heated pan and saute onion, garlic, green pepper in the oil.
take the hamburger patties and crumble into same pan, add stewed tomatoes, kidney beans, chili beans, fresh salsa. simmer until done. add black pepper, salt , and chili powder to taste.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

can't tell ya or i would have to :hn ya. Just ask KASR and DUCK how good the chili is at Casa de Evans


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

My typical chili recipe:

2 lbs cubed venison or beef
1 can light kidney beans
1 can dark kidney beans
1 can black beans
1 can navy beans
lots of garlic
cumin
lots of black pepper
2 dried cayenne peppers (I toss them in whole)
chili powder
1 large onion, chopped
1 green pepper, chopped
1 quart whole tomatoes
1 tbsp molasses


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Smokey Bob makes a "slap your mom good" chili. You guys need his recipe. :dr


----------

